# Dimensions?



## ladycop322 (Nov 22, 2015)

Anyone out there know the height and width of an executive tube ???


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 22, 2015)

Trying to make labels and need to know so i can wrap the label arond it.


----------



## magpens (Nov 22, 2015)

Diameter = 0.368"
Length = 2.88"

http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/psi_bush_tube.pdf


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 22, 2015)

Mal...

I know that...read the request...if you were to cut the tube from top to bottom and lay it out in the rectangle shape it would be, what would the height and width dimensions be....I do not need the OD or ID of the tube...thanks anyway


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 22, 2015)

Sorry Mal...I stand corrected...must be the decongestant and other meds for this sickness I'm going through   sorry


----------



## CREID (Nov 22, 2015)

Since you have the diameter the circumference is 2*pi*r and r is half the diameter. and you were also given the height.


----------



## plantman (Nov 22, 2015)

2.88"s is your length, .368 X 3.1416 will give you the width. Or simply take a piece of paper and wrap it around the tube. Mark the length, and where the paper meets to get the width.  Cut a little long in each direction and than adjust for a perfect size rectangle. Keep the paper and mark down the pen you are using it for so you have it next time. I use this template for cutting paper or snake skins for blanks. Not all tube sizes are alike so I always cut long and trim !!   Jim  S


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks Jim S.  Got it!  A lot easier to put in Powerpoint than cutting and measuring...


----------



## magpens (Nov 22, 2015)

ladycop322 said:


> Sorry Mal...I stand corrected...must be the decongestant and other meds for this sickness I'm going through   sorry



It's OK Michelle. . To me the height of a tube is the same as it's length. . And the width of a tube is the same as it's Diameter (O.D.).

I am sorry to hear you are sick, still. .  Hope you get better soon. . Adios !


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 22, 2015)

I got better for like two weeks now it's back  

I wish I had gills so I could breathe....lol


----------



## Harley2001 (Nov 23, 2015)

Take a pice of string rap it around it mark it that's a easy way.


----------

